# Good Luck



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

11,600 is my best score good luck

http://www.robertrunyon.com/Flash/pilsstrip.swf


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

This game is awesome!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh man 12400, ahhhh I want more!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

9400


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got to 12300 and that was the same at 10000 same for you diver??


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I had to quit I can't get her past the undergarmets.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The time I got to 12400 it glitched out and she stopped stripping at 8000. I made it over 10000 on all over em, saw all the ta ta's. I told myself I'd quit there, but I have a feeling I'll be back later to see what blondie will give me for 14000.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Diver if you just put that much time in at the bar you could see the real ones. I like to think they are better!!!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Wait till April 4th and that will be a realistic option, but until then, it's me and that game dd:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Call some ladies up then! I know how it sucks not being 21. Just means you got to work extra hard at school. Give them your A game!! haha And I am not talking at the game you are playing!


----------



## bjertness07 (Jan 4, 2005)

Dang, that game is hard. I started on the brunette...then switched to the blonde thinking she'd be easier lol.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Man I couldnt get up to 80 trent! Dont have a mouse so that may be a factor 8)


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

well that sucks buddy


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Im not a perve anyways!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

10,600. this is addicting. so much for watching this movie


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

11,110


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

13,700


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Floyd was it all off.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Clicked on the link, but I'm afraid I'll get some weird looks in the IACC at NDSU if I play that game here..


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

13,900.....so close i can smell it


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

11,600. I'll be back for more, its gettiing late. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

13500, so close


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i wonder if my teacher here in school would like this game or not. theyd probably ban my internet


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Ok, I have made it to 142 without a change in picture, just the 'girls'....

Anyone make it higher with a 'different picture'?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I got to 18,900 the other night with no change in picture.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Sota we need to grab a pizza or something befor eyou take off here...Its got to be within a couple days eh?


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya I got less then two weeks left up here. I am back on days so just let me know. If you get back on its Sunday at 1600 if you wanna go in just a little bit shoot me a PM or a email.


----------

